# How I silence a bowstring.



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2007)

Now for the contact area on recurves. This is my favorite part. Seperate with your antler tine, and wrap with slight tension. You don't want it served on too tight or it will be less effective.










When you get to the loop just run it through and start wrapping back to where you started in the opposite direction. At the end I run it through from the opposite side and trim to about 1/4" on each side.



















After stringing your bow just pluck the string a few times and it will take shape. These work awesome!


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I tried it and it works, I did not wrap the loop area (didn't like that idea). I have tried other things from fly shop stuff (including rabbit fur -did not work to thin I think). I kind of laughed when lougong's mommy made him some - so I tried it and it is the quitest my bow has been - I don't like the looks and I'm not sure how it would hold up in the rain hunting - but for daily shooting it's as cheap as it gets - whole bunch for 7 bucks - looks like the woolie silencers. Like I said not as pretty as the beaver but it's cheap. I think that first set of silencers cost me 10 cents


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Woven nylon cord just tied to the string works excellently also to silence the bow vibrations and noise.

Aloha.... :beer:


----------



## OkTrad (Jun 27, 2007)

> I'm not sure how it would hold up in the rain hunting


Thats why I don't use puff balls on my hunting bows. They will get soaked and you will have to thump your string every so often when it is raining. You better pray you don't have a critter come in when your string is soaked.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

That's what I thought - I guess save the beaver for hunting and shoot this stuff for practice


Thanks for the info


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

On some of my bows I use wool yarn like that, it works very well for noise. I agree with the rain and that you need to keep snapping the string to clear water,you'll shoot low if'n you don't snap, but its not that big of a deal.. i do like the way they hold spray scent and I like to spray mine down with an attractent when I go out.
My personal choice tho is mink tail, it has a tighter shorter hair to it then beaver and sheds water better as well... sometimes you can find them in old hatbands in fleamarkets or as roadkill or trapping,,,, thats how I got mine 
But,, real good buildalong Apex Predator!
I like your fancy jigs!


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

*Endless*

What if you are using an endless string? Will it stay in place? Do you have to do something else?

dave


----------



## C++ (Nov 30, 2002)

*Question?*

Why not just use serving that weighs less?



Apex Predator said:


> Now for the contact area on recurves. This is my favorite part. Seperate with your antler tine, and wrap with slight tension. You don't want it served on too tight or it will be less effective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C++ (Nov 30, 2002)

*Question?*

Aren't Cat Whiskers lighter and just as effective?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2007)

Just thought I would share a little of what works really well for me. Take it for what you will, or not at all. You folks can be a tough crowd!


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

I use brained tanned deer-hide strips..connect em then wrap em around then connect the other end ...cheap,silent, waterproof and easy to replace and very primitive !


----------



## Onestringer (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I wondered how people got those puffs of yarn.

Scott


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

Apex - thanks for sharing.

Tough would not be the word I would use - but the others are not allowed.
Steve


----------

